#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Андрей Терентьев о Далай-ламе

## Судхана

Рассказ Андрея Терентьева о Далай-ламе,статья  из журнала "Путь к себе": 

http://khurul.ru/?p=3537

----------

Aion (05.05.2010), Dorje Dugarov (14.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.04.2010), Vega (26.04.2010), Атевс (25.04.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (26.04.2010), Иргит (29.07.2010), лесник (26.04.2010), Майя П (25.04.2010), Марица (05.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Жаль Его Святейшество не освещает проблемы, где же всё-таки (по его мнению) надо проводить линию между буддизмом и небуддизмом. Ведь если полагаться на его слова, "рерихизм" (и прочее такое) тоже нужно включить в буддизм.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ведь если полагаться на его слова, "рерихизм" (и прочее такое) тоже нужно включить в буддизм.


Можно поинтересоваться где вам там такое привидилось?

----------


## Нико

Андрею респект, конечно, но, мне кажется, ещё не один человек в России может написать мемуары о том, "как я стал личным переводчиком Далай-ламы".

----------

Denli (26.04.2010), Марица (05.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Можно поинтересоваться где вам там такое привидилось?


Можно -)





> А потом добавил: «Не все школы буддизма принимают концепцию пустоты в ее полном объеме. А ведь считается, что без постижения пустоты невозможно достичь состояния Будды. Но мы ведь не считаем эти школы небуддийскими. Так что если возникнут какие-то школы, которые оспорят концепцию перерождения, то почему же нам не считать их тоже буддийскими в том случае, если они своими корнями уходят в буддийскую практику?» Такой подход тоже явился для меня совершенно нетривиальным. Ничего подобного я никогда не слышал.


Другими словами - если будут какие-то школы, говорящие о том что перерождений нет - но при этом оставляющие какие-то фрагменты буддизма, значит "почему же нам не считать их тоже буддийскими"... Так отсюда и вопрос - до какой границы нужно дойти, чтобы новые школы нельзя было уже считать буддийскими ))

----------


## Вова Л.

О четырех печатях ЕСДЛ говорил очень много - можно почитать в тех же Гарвардских лекциях.

----------

Liza Lyolina (06.05.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (26.04.2010), Судхана (25.04.2010)

----------


## Судхана

> Андрею респект, конечно, но, мне кажется, ещё не один человек в России может написать мемуары о том, "как я стал личным переводчиком Далай-ламы".


Пускай напишут,а мы почитаем  :Big Grin:

----------

Liza Lyolina (06.05.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (26.04.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно -)
> Другими словами - если будут какие-то школы, говорящие о том что перерождений нет - но при этом оставляющие какие-то фрагменты буддизма, значит "почему же нам не считать их тоже буддийскими"... Так отсюда и вопрос - до какой границы нужно дойти, чтобы новые школы нельзя было уже считать буддийскими ))


"...которые *оспорят* концепцию перерождения..."
"...*говорящие* о том что перерождений нет..." 

"...если они *своими корнями уходят в буддийскую практику*..."
"...но при этом *оставляющие какие-то фрагменты буддизма*..."


Мне интересно, вы сознательно подменяете смысл сказанного? или это результат как бы вам хотелось видеть этот смысл?

----------

Inbongo (06.05.2010)

----------


## Asanga

> Андрею респект, конечно, но, мне кажется, ещё не один человек в России может написать мемуары о том, "как я стал личным переводчиком Далай-ламы".


Какую старую статью опубликовали :-)

----------


## Zom

> Мне интересно, вы сознательно подменяете смысл сказанного? или это результат как бы вам хотелось видеть этот смысл?


Никакого изменения смысла. Если они оспорят - значит будут говорить о том, что это не так, не действительно. Где подмена? Насчёт второго - если есть фрагменты буддизма, вполне себе можно считать что уходят корнями. Ведь не из неоткуда-то взялось, правильно? Вот я и говорю - а где собственно граница. Впрочем вопрос риторический, можно не отвечать ))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Никакого изменения смысла. Если они оспорят - значит будут говорить о том, что это не так, не действительно. Где подмена? Насчёт второго - если есть фрагменты буддизма, вполне себе можно считать что уходят корнями. Ведь не из неоткуда-то взялось, правильно? Вот я и говорю - а где собственно граница. Впрочем вопрос риторический, можно не отвечать ))


Оспорить это значит действительно оспорить, иметь весомые доводы для таких заявлений, а не просто заявить, что мы не признаем. Даже не оспаривают, а именно уже оспорить, т.е. выйграть спор. Уходят корнями значит сохраняют сущность Буддизма, а не выдернули фрагментов и назвали себя буддистами. Новые школы не Васи Пупкины основывают, которым че-то взбрендило изменить.

----------


## Zom

> Оспорить это значит действительно оспорить, иметь весомые доводы для таких заявлений, а не просто заявить, что мы не признаем. Даже не оспаривают, а именно уже оспорить, т.е. выйграть спор.


И о каких весомых доводах тут может идти речь? Материализм? Получается новая буддийско-материалистическая школа, которая в раз все школы буддизма, даже самые древние, будет считать неправильными, да и видимо и самого Будду ошибающимся. Но всё равно к "буддизму" причислять себя будут... ))) Абсурд. Без перерождения буддизм является совершенно глупой и ненужной системой. А Далай-Лама предлагает в перспективе и такие секты считать буддийскими... (хотя, возможно, он тут опять просто поступил политкорректно, имея быть может в виду, что общается с атеистическими представителями СССР - так сказать чтоб разрядить возможные "культурные" противоречия).




> Уходят корнями значит сохраняют сущность Буддизма, а не выдернули фрагментов и назвали себя буддистами.


Это смотря как подать в силу того что "смотря что этими самыми корнями считать".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Абсурд... А Далай-Лама предлагает в перспективе и такие секты считать буддийскими...





> По моим личным наблюдениям и общениям можно сделать такой вывод - есть общее Тхеравадинское направление как традиция, однако когда встаёт вопрос о вышеупомянутых пунктах, то каждый учитель даёт своё собственное трактование и понимание. *Поэтому в какой-то степени можно говорить не о сектах, а о представлениях тех или иных учителей.* Причем, увы, некоторые мнения по ряду вопросов бывают прямопротивоположны и отстаиваются как единственно правильные.


Удачи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Личный переводчик Его Святейшества? :Smilie:  При всем уважении в Андрею.....разное было за все эти годы....наверно в определенном возрасте всегда появляется склонность писать мемуары....вставать на передний план :Smilie: 

У Его Святейшества много переводчиков во многих странах. Личными себя считают очень немногие :Smilie:

----------

Denli (05.05.2010), Марица (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Личный переводчик Его Святейшества? При всем уважении в Андрею.....разное было за все эти годы....наверно в определенном возрасте всегда появляется склонность писать мемуары....вставать на передний план
> 
> У Его Святейшества много переводчиков во многих странах. Личными себя считают очень немногие


И тем не менее, из песни слов не выкинешь. Андрей Анатольевич, действительно был переводчиком Далай-ламы. И действительно немало сделал для развития российского буддизма.



> Цель регистрации на форуме
>     Меня интересует стеень подготовленности российских буддистов.


Подготовленности к чему?

----------

Liza Lyolina (06.05.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Другими словами - если будут какие-то школы, говорящие о том что перерождений нет - но при этом оставляющие какие-то фрагменты буддизма, значит "почему же нам не считать их тоже буддийскими"...


А что делать с теми, кто говорит что перерождения есть, но не может это никак подтвердить, доказать? Буддизм прекрасно "работает" и без перерождений, т.е. этот вопрос оставляется за скобками, как неизведанный и равносильный своей противоположности - перерождений нет. Перерождения попали в буддизм как обязательный элемент под влиянием брахманистской научной парадигмы господствовавшей в те времена, можно вести речь и о синкретизме (раз уж многие о синкретизме говорят в связи с тибетскими и дальневосточными версиями) .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что делать с теми, кто говорит что перерождения есть, но не может это никак подтвердить, доказать? Буддизм прекрасно "работает" и без перерождений, т.е. этот вопрос оставляется за скобками, как неизведанный и равносильный своей противоположности - перерождений нет. Перерождения попали в буддизм как обязательный элемент под влиянием брахманистской научной парадигмы господствовавшей в те времена, можно вести речь и о синкретизме (раз уж многие о синкретизме говорят в связи с тибетскими и дальневосточными версиями) .


Утверждать, что перерождений нет - это нигилизм. Если отбросить веру в перерождения, то весь буддизм потеряет смысл. Если нет перерождений - нет сансары, пожил, и на вечный покой.

----------

Aion (05.05.2010), Ometoff (05.05.2010), Zom (05.05.2010), Дечен Чедрон (07.05.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (06.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2010), Юй Кан (05.05.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> то весь буддизм


Не уверен, что Вы готовы ответить за весь буддизм. И никто не говорит, что перерождений нет, было сказано что неизвестно есть они или нет, говорили про фундаментальную опору на эту теорию в текущей практике. Во-вторых, для перерождений нужен перерождающийся, такое в буддизме отрицается.




> Утверждать, что перерождений нет - это нигилизм.


Значит, хинаянский Будда - нигилист.

----------


## Zom

> А что делать с теми, кто говорит что перерождения есть, но не может это никак подтвердить, доказать?


А этого и не надо доказывать. Буддизм - это не наука, чтобы её кому-то там доказывать.

----------


## Fritz

Это может быть буддизм будды Зома не наука, для большинсва же буддистов, особенно европейских, - наука, или, скажем так, подемократичней, в том числе наука.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.05.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме - у Вас хорошие, мощные обороты
> 
> Масла я не ем. Булки тоже. Голодных птиц и животных кормлю в парке.Нос вытираю всем, пуговицы пришиваю всем, кто ни попросит. Примерно треть своего заработка отдаю на благотворительность. Стараюсь не покупать ничего лишнего. Упростила свой быт, как могла. Больше уж не могу - муж и дочь не буддисты.


Да вы бодхисатва!




> Чтобы Учителя могли приезжать, и учить - их надо тоже материально поддерживать.


Согласен




> Если хотите - приезжайте ко мне - у меня в гомпе рядом как раз место есть, будем вместе штаны протирать на учениях. Там места всем хватит. Я могу и дорогу Вам оплатить, если Вы совсем бедный, а желание увидеть Учителя большое


За это спасибо, но я пока подожду.




> И имея Учителя рядом, мне в Индию ехать, наверно, и не обязательно. Хотя в Бодхгаю надеюсь, пока своими ногами хожу, хоть один раз съездить.


А кто ваш учитель? А в Бодхгаю лучше все таки съездить. Очень сильно карму улучшите, и опять же  сильная кармическая связь с учением будет на многие жизни.




> Лично Ваш воздух вдохнуть не могу. Я от Вас по крайне мере за 3000км


Есть такой закон сохранения (еще Ломаносов открыл): откуда что и сколько уходит, то в другое место и приходит. И наоборот. То есть вы у себя там вдохнули, общий объем уменьшился, ну и у меня как раз не хватило. :Wink: 




> А вот фигню в компе писать - мне уж никак не воздержаться......буду преодолевать это досадное омрачение. Начну с того, что больше отвечать Вам не буду


А я и не просил :Stick Out Tongue:  Хотя дело ваше :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Хм, не понял к чему это вы. Поясните.


Сталина на вас нет :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Сталина на вас нет


Зачем он мне  :EEK!:  ???

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не "мне", а "на мне"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------

